# Need A Diagnosis from hydro experts



## olives1 (Jul 16, 2008)

These lady have been doing fine they were started from seed about 2 1/2 months old was trying to grow them out for clone material taking a bit of a while to get like over 40 clones per plant but now some problem is erupting they are in a 5gallon rubbermaid tote with 2 airstones rez emptied weekly and nutes changed i only use hesi grow at half dosage of 10ml per gallon always feed only for about 4 gallons instead of 5 and only thing i do every few weeks is foliar feed with a b-1 red thrivealive every 3 weeks when i change i run flora kleen for 1 hour then dump and refill with nutes ppm stays about 300 ph about 5.7 i have dumped all water out and added new fresh water and only feed 9ml of b-1 thrive alive red for a weak solution ppm is at 150 and i keep them under a 400watt mh about 18 inches away now not sure if this will save them let me know thanks pictures included


----------



## olives1 (Jul 16, 2008)

any one have any thoughts on this whats everyone on mp sleeping LOL


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 16, 2008)

where is your PH at?


----------



## massproducer (Jul 16, 2008)

Your plants look starving.  It looks as though you have a few micro nutrient deficiencies happening here.  It looks like sulfer, magnesium, iron and zinc may be deficient.  Does your Hesi grow contain a full compliment of micro nutrients?


----------



## olives1 (Jul 16, 2008)

i keep it between 5.7 - 5.9 its at 5.8 now


----------



## olives1 (Jul 16, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Your plants look starving.  It looks as though you have a few micro nutrient deficiencies happening here.  It looks like sulfer, magnesium, iron and zinc may be deficient.  Does your Hesi grow contain a full compliment of micro nutrients?


   Hydro Growth contains:      Nitrogen     Phosporous     Potassium     Magnesium     Calcium     Sulphate     Iron     Manganese     Zinc     Copper     Boron     Molybdenum     Cobalt     Trace Elements: Iodine, B1, B2, B3, B12, Plant Sugars and Amino Acids


----------



## massproducer (Jul 17, 2008)

is hydro growth a supplement or a part of the hesi base system?


----------



## olives1 (Jul 17, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> is hydro growth a supplement or a part of the hesi base system?


  part of the hesi base veg is growth and flower is hesi bloom thats all they sell just a 2 part so i only have to use the growth since there not going to flowering


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, they look starving. Feed them babys moor than you are. go to like 1.5ec


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

have ya switch to guano mixed with water? that will express the difference yeah smell stinky but thats what they needs I havent tried fox food thing I do it natural.... hope that helps

ya can use guano pests 3 tablespoon to the water flow see how it go or test it with one plant only with guano and water, if it works,  safe than sorry, but I have success with guanos  no fails  let me know  if that helps


----------



## olives1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah, they look starving. Feed them babys moor than you are. go to like 1.5ec


  your saying go like 750 ppm?? i dont want to kill them


----------



## olives1 (Jul 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> have ya switch to guano mixed with water? that will express the difference yeah smell stinky but thats what they needs I havent tried fox food thing I do it natural.... hope that helps
> 
> ya can use guano pests 3 tablespoon to the water flow see how it go or test it with one plant only with guano and water, if it works,  safe than sorry, but I have success with guanos  no fails  let me know  if that helps


  whats guano hesi doesnt make nothing with that name


----------



## El Hefe (Jul 18, 2008)

Olive looks like a macro nute defficiency i would say dump the nutes your using and go get yourself some simple 3 part like general hydro or Advanced nutes, pH it to 5.8 and add a half a tablespoon per gallon of epsom salt with that recipe its a for sure they will make a recovery


----------



## olives1 (Jul 18, 2008)

El Hefe said:
			
		

> Olive looks like a macro nute defficiency i would say dump the nutes your using and go get yourself some simple 3 part like general hydro or Advanced nutes, pH it to 5.8 and add a half a tablespoon per gallon of epsom salt with that recipe its a for sure they will make a recovery


   I have dumped all nutes ppm is at 310ppm i have the 3 part of gh also what should i feed at???? it hasnt got worse since i dumped the nutes just need massive shoot growth whats the best way to achieve this???? will they make alot of shoots in a 5 gallon dwc rubbermaid tote???


----------



## Tater (Jul 18, 2008)

Man you were way underfeeding your plants.  I just went and checked the hesi site and downloaded their instructions and you should be adding like 95 mL for 5 gallons.  The best advice I can give you is to follow the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## olives1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Man you were way underfeeding your plants.  I just went and checked the hesi site and downloaded their instructions and you should be adding like 95 mL for 5 gallons.  The best advice I can give you is to follow the manufacturer's instructions.


  Hmm dont know were you heard that from hesi the hesi grow says 20ml per gallon (the 50ml is for 2 1/2 gallons of water they have a chart that comes with it for american use per gallon of water i onlly use 10ml per gallon   when you get the feeding book the break it down into gallons instead of 10liters per water


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

:ciao: :48: :fly: :watchplant: if it's not a lack of nutes,what kinda ph meter are you using? Have you checked that? if its a handheld meter,maybe your probe needs cleaned or your meter needs calibrated.other than that..im really not sure.i dont know if you have a nute lockup goin on or...dang  bro,you got me on this one..update us once you find out what it is,I'm interested.
      :ciao: PeacE :ciao:


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 20, 2008)

dude you need to use about 400ppm with seedlings or when starting from seed.... when your plants are about a week or 2 old your ppm needs to be from 600 to 800

i usualy go like this... mother stays on 800ppm
clones, as soon as they root, go into rockwool in 800ppm
pop from seed goes into 400ppm for 2 weeks then 800ppm

if your under 800ppm your way 2 low and they are starving


----------



## Tater (Jul 20, 2008)

Wait a minute I just had an idea.  Has your plant gone through a large PH swing lately?  Like did the ph get way out of range and you quickly corrected instead of doing it slowly over the course of a few days?  This could have caused a lock up.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

Calcium and Magnesium are also a must when dealing with a sick plant. I thought I was going to lose all of my bubblicious. I flushed them with proper ph water and started over on the nutes slowly building the plant back up.


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Calcium and Magnesium are also a must when dealing with a sick plant. I thought I was going to lose all of my bubblicious. I flushed them with proper ph water and started over on the nutes slowly building the plant back up.


  i bumped ppm to 800ppm and they got worse????????


----------

